# unexpected RCODE (REFUSED) resolving...

## keddie

I've got errors in my syslog file like this:

```

Sep  3 12:02:04 mail named[7398]: unexpected RCODE (REFUSED) resolving 'st.hit.stat.pl/A/IN': 194.204.159.1#53

Sep  3 12:02:04 mail named[7398]: unexpected RCODE (REFUSED) resolving 's1.gde.adocean.pl/A/IN': 194.204.159.1#53

Sep  3 12:02:16 mail named[7398]: unexpected RCODE (REFUSED) resolving '142.100.77.212.in-addr.arpa/PTR/IN': 194.204.159.1#53

Sep  3 12:02:19 mail named[7398]: unexpected RCODE (REFUSED) resolving 'regis2.maxus.com.pl/A/IN': 194.204.159.1#53

Sep  3 12:02:27 mail named[7398]: unexpected RCODE (REFUSED) resolving '155.91.109.193.in-addr.arpa/PTR/IN': 194.204.159.1#53

Sep  3 12:02:29 mail named[7398]: unexpected RCODE (REFUSED) resolving 'www.allegro.pl/A/IN': 194.204.159.1#53

Sep  3 12:02:30 mail named[7398]: unexpected RCODE (REFUSED) resolving 'allegro.hit.gemius.pl/A/IN': 194.204.159.1#53 

```

It happend suddenly, there was no change in my config file. Now, almost every query is giving that error, but dns is working (i can use dig command and it answers correctly).

How can I get rid of that error?

Regards,

Peter.

----------

## vad3r

The DNS server 194.204.159.1 doesn't allow your queries. Please check the ACL's on 194.204.159.1

----------

